# DIY - Let see some of the things that you have made.



## headhunter25

Just what the thread says. Let's see some of the neat stuff you have made yourself for predator hunting. I'll start it off:

I have been making tactical gear now for some time. Mostly for myself or some special order stuff for friends. Here is a chest harness and admin pouch that I made over the past weekend for hunting. I like having everything I needed organzied and ready to go. I can't tell you how many calls and small stuff I have lost out in the woods.









Here's a look on the inside with it all the way open.









Looking down from the top with just the top part of the zipper open.









Front flap will also hold a cell phone and other small items.









I have a clam shell design for a back pack that can be used to to tote around a Foxpro and decoys. Just unzip it to open it up and your ready to go. I'll post some pics up when it gets done.

Chris C.


----------



## headhunter25

Here's one of favorite tools for hunting open fields. I took my camera tripod that I never used and painted it. Then took the gun rest piece off my shooting stick and fit it to the dovetail attachment. Now I have a rock solid rest for shooting some really long shots. Took a deer this year using it at 427 yards. It's like shooting off a bench rest.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Man I really like that chest harness. Great work!

I thought about doing the same thing with an extra tripod. I know most bipod's are fitted with the same 1/4-20 screw and you can pretty much hot swap the stuff all around.


----------



## mjllag

I don't have a picture, but I mounted a motion light on a 5' pole. The light/sensor runs off a 12 volt battery. The sensor has a range of about 40'. I set the light about 20' infront of me. I sit back and call, and when the light comes on there is something in shotgun range. You have to identify the animal and take your shot quickly, but this works. I prefer to use this with 2 guys, one caller, one shooter.


----------



## Turbo

headhunter25 said:


> Just what the thread says. Let's see some of the neat stuff you have made yourself for predator hunting. I'll start it off:
> 
> I have been making tactical gear now for some time. Mostly for myself or some special order stuff for friends. Here is a chest harness and admin pouch that I made over the past weekend for hunting. I like having everything I needed organzied and ready to go. I can't tell you how many calls and small stuff I have lost out in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a look on the inside with it all the way open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down from the top with just the top part of the zipper open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front flap will also hold a cell phone and other small items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a clam shell design for a back pack that can be used to to tote around a Foxpro and decoys. Just unzip it to open it up and your ready to go. I'll post some pics up when it gets done.
> 
> Chris C.


That is one sweet harness. Did you make it at home or work (LOL)?


----------



## headhunter25

I learned how to sew on my own thru trial and error and reading on the internet. I am in serious need of a new commercial machine but they run in the $1500-2000 range. 1000d Cordura is some pretty thick stuff. Reguardless of the cost one should be in the works shortly. For me it's just a hobby but I have been getting folks asking me to build stuff for them and a commercial machine is so much faster. Thanks for the nice comments fellas.

Back to the rig. I would like to have everything the same camo color but this one is just a prototype made out of remments that I have left over from other projects. I was looking today for some durable "realtree" type material with no success. If Multicam wasn't so expensive I would use that exclusively. We'll see how it goes.

Chris C.


----------



## PA Hillbilly

Here is a snare pole I made last fall. It is more for trapping but I thought I would share.

Materials needed

5 ft x 3/4 inch plactic PVC. 
8-10 ft. coated cable
cable crimps
1/2 in plastic water valve
PVC glue

I had all this stuff laying around the basement. I built this on a whim when I was bored. If I had a cap for the PVC it would of made this even a little nicer. I would of used it on the loop end & put my crimp inside the cap.


----------



## predator_hunter

All of these are great i really like the tri-pod myself the most.I've really been thinkin of building something like this.stuff like this is so much cheaper to build on your own.If your good with your hands you can usually make something really nice and you can customize it.I've seen alot of nice homemade stuff like E-calls and they was a forum earlier this month a member of predator talk i can't remember exactly who made a walkin stick that doubled as a bi-pod.That was really nice.


----------



## Jeff

Great idea! I downloaded the pic. Think I'll be making one of those for myself! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## headhunter25

Here's a couple of pictures I took after todays hunt with the chest rig on. It gives you guys a little big better idea of how it works.

























Chris C.


----------



## bar-d

I have never been able to make myself paint a rifle stock, especially a high end wood stock. This is my Remington 700 BDL in .17 Remington. What I did was buy some mesh camo material from Wally World and cut some 6" strips. I folded it in half to make a denser material to hide shine. You simply wrap your rifle from muzzle to butt. You will have to skip the bolt, trigger area. I then made a "bonnet" to cover the scope. Make it wide enough to drape over the area around the bolt. The material just hangs off the scope so it does not interfere with bolt or trigger operations. Secure it with rubber bands, tape or bread wrapper ties. It not only camos your rifle, it protects the finish from scratches. Want to use another rifle? Unwrap one and wrap up the other. After you cut all your material it takes about 5 minutes to camo a rifle.
Before and After:


----------



## chuck richards

Here's a few things I have made.
















A few sharp implements.


----------



## Turbo

I made a nice little shooting stick combo.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Really haven't got into making a lot of stuff myself. Just picked up some paracord and knocked out this bracelet and drag though.


----------



## coyotekidd

I like that drag. Good job!


----------



## headhunter25

That drag is nice Chris. Good looking knots!

Chris C.


----------



## indianadog hunter

Its really great what you can come up with. I take lots of photographs and have several tripods just sitting around. I think I just saw a great use for one of them, dont know why I didnt think of it. Oh well its good someone thinks outside the box. Liked the chest pack also, should market them you could probably do well with them


----------



## headhunter25

Here's the final finished out version:
Left side pocket can be used to hold a bottle of water, gloves, and a can of chew:








Right side pocket holds a MOJO Critter and 2 spare AR mags:








Front view of yours truely in the rig. The wife isn't the greatest with the Nikon. And yeah I know my camo is faded out bad. I need to go and buy some new stuff.









I have to crank a couple out in Mossy Oak camo for a couple of locals. When I get the first one done I'll post some pictures here. I think I will leave the MOLLE off the front of them. What do you guys think? On or off?

Chris C.


----------



## Whiteknuckle

Headhunter, 
How much would you charge me for one of these in the mossyoak? i dont need the MOLLE..

Thank you, 
Jeremiah Weber


----------



## headhunter25

I really haven't worked out a solid price yet but for for the rig, front fold out panel, and 2 cargo pouches it's probably going to be around $150. Seems kinda high but it very labor intensive. On a side note I just ordered 10 yards of Mossy Oak Break Up in 1000d Cordura. Should be in on Wed-Thur. When I get a new commercial machine in a couple of weeks it will be a much faster process.

For those that would like I am also going to order about 10 yards of 1000d Cordura in Multicam. I have to make a couple of suppressor pouches for some guys going overseas and I'm kinda curious as to how one of these rigs will work out in that pattern.

Chris C.


----------



## Whiteknuckle

Headhunter, 
Is that center pouch large enough to hold a foxpro fury?

Thank you, 
J.Weber


----------



## headhunter25

I don't think so Jeremiah. The measurements on the front fold out pouch are 8" high x 10" wide and 3" deep. The medium side pouch (right side) is 8" high x 6" wide and 3.5" deep. This pouch fits a MOJO Critter with room to spare.

Chris C.


----------



## Rile

You know i thought about doing that but never got around to it. Most stuff you find in the stores either have too much stuff or not enough. That's a really nice looking rig. Now if it had a game bag on the back it would be good for squirrel hunting too. You're right about those machines that sew cordura. They are are pretty expensive. That's the way Bianchi got started.


----------



## Rem22-250

Very gifted and inovative people on this site. Very nice chest rig. You couldn't find anything store bought of that quality.


----------



## Turbo

I just put all my parts together for my e-call. I haven't put it in the box yet, and I'm not sure if I'm going to make it wireless or not? I will figure that out when I use it for the first couple of times... check it out. It's LOUD!!! and in STEREO!!!


----------



## Rile

That's sounds like something i would be interested in. Why don't you post a photo? I'd like to see it and i am sure some of the guys would too.


----------



## Furhunter

The screw jack rest.
I found my first screw jack at Auto Zone, most of your auto parts store should have these on the shelf, I think I paid 25 bucks for it. If you have a salvage yard near by that would also be a good place to look. I have another one waiting the "conversion" that I picked up at a junk yard for 10 bucks. This one pictured is out of a Nissan and its pretty tight, one thing you need to test before buying one out of the junk yard.










The first thing you need to do is remove the pivoting wobbly top bracket that is riveted on. The offending rivet is shown in the picture. Sometimes you can get a hacksaw between the bracket and the jack and just cut it off. If the opening in the top of the bracket is big enough you might be able to get an angle grinder in there and buzz off the top of the rivet.










Once the bracket and rivet are gone, weld on a 2"x6"x 3/16 flat plate to the top of the jack, this will serve as the platform to tie your front bag to. I use Ty-Wraps or Zip Ties (same thing) etc. They hold tighter and take alot of abuse, better than the shoe string that most rests use.










Next comes the bottom, 6"x12"x3/16" plate. Weld to the bottom of the jack. 
I offset the screw jack about 2/3rds on the bottom plate, there was a reason but I cant remember it right now!


















Then I used some of that cabinet shelf liner and some spray adhesive on the bottom of the plate to give it a non skid surface. You can find it at walmart for cheap and it keeps the rest from sliding around on the bench top.

The handle could be anything, I used a piece of to rod (handle) that came with my new jack, just cut it off, put through the holes where the handle goes and tacked it in place. I have seen hand wheel versions for this and it looked good.










Now all you need is a quick blast of your favorite color of Krylon and its a finished job. FWIW The rest will be as solid as the jack you start with. If your out at the salvage yard looking at them, run it up a bit and see if there is play in the arms. If its sloppy, keep looking. Its worth the extra time to find a good one even if its a few extra bucks in the end. You will most likely always find a bit of play between the base and the bottom arms of the jack, as little as possible in that area will be the best.

For those that dont have a welder. When you remove the rivet in step 1 above, there will be a hole in the top bracket of the jack. You can run a short carriage bolt and a nylon inserted nut into a 2"x6"x1/2 piece of hardwood for the bag base. You might have to countersink the nut into the wood for clearance of the jack arms underneath. You might also be able to get one or more holes in the top bracket and use a few short screws to keep it from turning and pivoting. Likewise the rest base plate can also be a piece of wood with mounting holes drilled in the base plate of the jack and bolted to the wood to secure it. Good luck, if you have any questions dont be afraid to ask.


----------



## aaadk

Give us some info on how you made the shooting stix what did you use?


----------



## headhunter25

I haven't not been on here for some time, work has got me cross eyed. Well got the new machine up and running and starting to crank some stuff out. Here's a modified version of the front pouch. It's more user friendly and I used elastic liberally to ensure retention of items in the field. Lesson learned from the last rig and I added a bunch more pockets. This one is done in Mossy Oak break up, one of five I have to crank out this weekend for local orders. I will post some more pics with the rig is complete.





































I also increased the pocket size. There are some other features that I added so I can add stuff later like a removable mini foldable map case. Just finished a order for KSP EOD guys and they wanted bigger pockets to keep thier tools in. It worked out well for them. It's neat seeing stuff you made on the front page of the newspaper.

Chris C.


----------



## newhornet

Portable Calling Trailer and Shooting Sticks


----------



## ReidRH

I was actually looking at my camera tripod today!! Thanks you helped me make up my mind about doing the same exact thing, But I intend on putting a Carrying strap on mine.


----------



## JTKillough

View attachment 483
I built this gunsmithing/cleaning vice from a broken shop vice, some plywood, paint and stain.


----------



## ebbs

JTKillough said:


> I built this gunsmithing/cleaning vice from a broken shop vice, some plywood, paint and stain.


JT, check out this thread on camoing your rifles. Looks like you may have had a hand in some DIY on the camo job on your AR at least. Here's the link, thought you might like to see some chatter on it...

Camo Vinyl Rifle Kit


----------



## bar-d

headhunter25 said:


> Here's one of favorite tools for hunting open fields. I took my camera tripod that I never used and painted it. Then took the gun rest piece off my shooting stick and fit it to the dovetail attachment. Now I have a rock solid rest for shooting some really long shots. Took a deer this year using it at 427 yards. It's like shooting off a bench rest.


Headhunter, nice camo job. I made one almost identical to yours from an old tripod I had. Enough adjustment to use kneeling, sitting or prone. I did not paint mine though, now I will probably have to.


----------



## headhunter25

Thanks Bar-d!! We have some other *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* projects in the works. I'm sure Mr. Miller will post a review on one of them.

Chris C.


----------



## battman1

Heres a couple shooting bags I made to use while hunting with bp.


----------



## youngdon

Nothing like agood possibles bag!


----------



## ebbs

Hey battman1 got a patent on those? I sure do like the looks of that one in the middle!


----------



## battman1

Nope just made what I needed at the time.Thats actually made from my old leather jacket from high school.Heres the inside of it.


----------



## battman1

Made some shooting sticks today.1/2 inch dowell a nut a bolt a few washer and some paint I had laying around.I like stuff I can make cheap.


----------



## bar-d

Finally got my AR back together and mounted the scope mounted light I built for it.


----------



## ebbs

A few questions for you bar-d,

Where'd you get your light and how do you power it?
How did you mount it to the scope?
Do you zero the rifle with the light mounted on the scope?


----------



## bar-d

ebbs said:


> A few questions for you bar-d,
> 
> Where'd you get your light and how do you power it?
> How did you mount it to the scope?
> Do you zero the rifle with the light mounted on the scope?


This particular light is from an ATV spotlight kit. Don't need the mount so I put it aside for another project. The light itself is about 4" in diameter and is very lightweight. What you have to do is take the light apart. Discard the coiled cord, it is a tangle looking to happen. I rewired it with trailer light wire, about 16 gauge, and installed a fused cigarette lighter plug. I chose a 12 volt dc light because I will be hunting out of my truck or from my Kawasaki Mule and did not wan't the hassle of toting a battery pack and taking a chance of it going dead. With the two halves of the light housing apart, cut and fit a piece of tight grained wood into the base of the handle so it fits snug between the two halves. Reassemble the light making sure you rout the new wiring away from the wood block. I used a small Weaver scope mount, centering it over the seam of the two halves and marked the holes. Drill pilot holes in the marks deep enough to anchor wood screws in the wood. To mount it to your scope, install a Weaver type scope mount upside down on your scope. Use the kind that uses a thumbscrew to attach to the mount. Level everything with the dimensions of your rifle. You might have to do a little figurin' as far as scope ring height, scope mount base length, and direction of base mount (notch for set screw) to make sure you have the clearance and positioning needed. To attach it, slip it on the upside down scope ring, tighten the thumb screw and go. If you want to use it on another rifle, just mount another scope ring on it and you are good to go. I made the red cover lens also. I bought a sheet of transparent red acrylic and traced out a pattern on the cover paper, just a hair larger than the OD of the light housing. Leave a couple of tabs 180 degrees from each other about a 1/2" wide and 3/4" long. After cutting it out of the sheet, I used a rotary cutter, I then set the lens in a padded vise. Using a heat gun, slowly and carefully heat the tabs at the junction with the lens using a pair of pliers as a heat sink to protect the edge of the lens until the tab is soft enough to move without breaking or tearing. Slowly bend both tabs like this to a 90 degree bend, less or more depending on the profile of the housing, and hold them in place with the pliers until the acrylic hardens up again. Fit it to your light housing and using black electrical tape, wrap several layers over the tabs to hold it in place then move toward the front, overlapping the tape to the edge of the lens. This will seal off any white light leakage around the edge of the light. This light came with a 35 watt bulb but I changed it to a 55 watt as the acrylic is a deeper shade of red than most store bought filter lenses.
If I am hunting from the back of the truck, I use a cigarette lighter extension cord. If I am in the Mule, I carry a 12 volt battery from my swather in the bed and use a clip on lighter plug. Best way to zero it i have your scope zeroed in first. After dark attach the light and aim at a target of know distance. You should be inline with your poa if you mounted the scope base correctly on your light. As far as elevation, you may need to insert thin washers under the front or back screw on the light base to get the angle you need. Once you can get good illumination around your crosshairs on the known target, you should be good to go.


----------



## hassell

Wow! Very good right up bar-d, and explained it quite well, ebbs might need more pictures though? If you type as I do you must have started at daybreak!


----------



## bar-d

hassell said:


> Wow! Very good right up bar-d, and explained it quite well, ebbs might need more pictures though? If you type as I do you must have started at daybreak!


Thank you sir. Well believe it or not, even with my big old gnarly hands, I can type 40 to 50 words a minute. Strange, huh?


----------



## hassell

Drop the zero's and thats my speed! All the abuses the hands have taken over the years its a wonder they work at all, some days are better than others, but if thats the worse of our problems considering others alot less fortunate than us.


----------



## ebbs

Holy Moses! Thanks for the in-depth response. Very thorough and well thought out.


----------



## bar-d

ebbs said:


> Holy Moses! Thanks for the in-depth response. Very thorough and well thought out.


My wife didn't want to hear about it so I had to tell someone!


----------



## bar-d

hassell said:


> Drop the zero's and thats my speed! All the abuses the hands have taken over the years its a wonder they work at all, some days are better than others, but if thats the worse of our problems considering others alot less fortunate than us.


Amen brother..........


----------



## ebbs

Was at Gander Mountain today and spent a bit of time looking at lights. Probably not the best place to get a good one I'll modify though, but it was a good place to try and conjure up some ideas.


----------



## bar-d

I had at one time decided to go with a Lightforce scope mount. The light, scope mount and red lens was going to run about $150. I have about $30 in this one. There are always alternatives and looking and thinking helps get the creative juices flowing.


----------



## headhunter25

Here's a rig I finished up this weekend for myself. I made 3 of them but this one is mine:










I tried some new things out on this rig. Some will work and other I don't think are a good idea. I added a couple of mag pouches to the internal side of the rig but not sure if I like it or not.










The main pouch is big enough to hold a Foxpro remote.










Side pouch can hold a Mojo decoy.










The bino case is something that I needed for deer hunting. We hunt alot of open fields for binos are a must. Plus I hate them hanging around my neck.










Here's another view. I have made a few of these now and the design keeps getting better as I learn more. Remember guys I started sewing late last year.

Chris C.


----------



## bar-d

Very nice Chris. Looks as good as any you will find anywhere. Nice job.


----------



## headhunter25

Thanks Bar-D, I'm getting better.

Chris C.


----------



## ebbs

headhunter25 said:


> Thanks Bar-D, I'm getting better.
> 
> Chris C.


You just keep getting better. The more pics I see and the more involved your design gets, the more I feel I "NEED" one. You read me?


----------



## bar-d

It is a burden finding so many things we "NEED". I had no idea I was so needy.


----------



## headhunter25

You guys are funny!! I guess what I am trying to develop is something you can use for hunting today but if the need should arise (which I'm hoping to avoid) you can fight with it tomorrow. I know that sounds kinda off the wall a bit but we live in an age of not being sure what tomorrow might bring. So it is what it is.

Chris C.


----------



## ebbs

headhunter25 said:


> You guys are funny!! I guess what I am trying to develop is something you can use for hunting today but if the need should arise (which I'm hoping to avoid) you can fight with it tomorrow. I know that sounds kinda off the wall a bit but we live in an age of not being sure what tomorrow might bring. So it is what it is.
> 
> Chris C.


Nahhhh! Really like that mode of thinking. You never know. Good to have stuff with multiple philosophies of use.

Plus it looks like something that would be dandy for bowhunting elk too.


----------



## headhunter25

I have never been elk hunting but I made 2 of these for some local guys that go out west and hunt 3-4 times a year. They like them because they can stay light on their feet all day while still packing everything they need. Seems like if you where into guiding hunters this would be really handy too. I guide a couple of my brother-in-laws friends every year long range deer hunting and it really shines then. Ballistic computer, jerky, water, binoes, and everything else fits perfect. It works for some folks others not so much. You would think that bow hunters would really like'em.

Chris C.


----------



## ebbs

That's what I'm thinking. As long as I could keep the chest packs around my belly rather than mid or upper chest I don't believe it would get in the way of my bowstring. Didn't even think of it but would be even better for turkey hunting too!


----------



## headhunter25

Yeah we used them for turkey hunting this year for the first time and they were the...... "snizzle".









Chris C.


----------



## bar-d

headhunter25 said:


> Yeah we used them for turkey hunting this year for the first time and they were the...... "snizzle".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris C.


I have had the snizzles all day, dang allergies!


----------



## hassell

You All have made some really neat things that benefits everyone that is on PT. Keep up the good work!


----------



## headhunter25

Here's a K9 Collar I made for the pooch in Ranger Green. Milspec 43688 1 inch webbing along with milspec buckles and slides.










And Buster sporting his new collar. He's a Jack Wiener, and sometimes I would like to use him for a decoy.....










Chris C.


----------



## wilded

Here is an English Dory style 16 foot canoe I recently built. I am starting on a cedar strip pirogue/kayak 3 panel hybrid that will have decks this week.













































<O></O>


----------



## battman1

Holy geeze thats a work of art.Very nice.


----------



## youngdon

I agree, nice work Ed.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Your a good craftsmen--NICE


----------



## youngdon

How stable would that be in rough water Ed?


----------



## wilded

It is not a rough water boat. It is designed for back waters and bayous. This boat will be my wifes boat. I am starting a cedar strip built kayak/pirogue hybrid with decks for me. I just always wanted to learn boat building so I took a boat building class and this was the boat each student built for the class. ET


----------



## hassell

Sweet looking boat, Didn't some of the English Dorey's have a small sail that could also be attached in the middle or is that a different style.


----------



## wilded

you can make this model into a sail boat or a row boat but we just use a canoe seat and a double blade paddle.


----------



## hassell

wilded said:


> It is not a rough water boat. It is designed for back waters and bayous. This boat will be my wifes boat. I am starting a cedar strip built kayak/pirogue hybrid with decks for me. I just always wanted to learn boat building so I took a boat building class and this was the boat each student built for the class. ET


 What designer's prints are you using? There's a Jem or Jen design for that boat, but don't think it uses the strip method!!!


----------



## wilded

hassell said:


> What designer's prints are you using? There's a Jem or Jen design for that boat, but don't think it uses the strip method!!!


The plans were from the book "The Six-Hour Canoe" which actually takes around 40 hours or more to build and finish.

The boat I am building now is an Uncle John's Pirogue but instead of plywood I am stripping with red cedar and putting decks on it. It will be 28 wide at the bottom and 15.7 feet long.


----------



## hassell

wilded said:


> The plans were from the book "The Six-Hour Canoe" which actually takes around 40 hours or more to build and finish.
> 
> The boat I am building now is an Uncle John's Pirogue but instead of plywood I am stripping with red cedar and putting decks on it. It will be 28 wide at the bottom and 15.7 feet long.


 Fellow I know was going to do a canoe in red cedar strips but the price and availablity kind of put him off it, but yours should be one sweet looking boat when your done.


----------



## wilded

hassell said:


> Fellow I know was going to do a canoe in red cedar strips but the price and availablity kind of put him off it, but yours should be one sweet looking boat when your done.


If you buy pre-cut cedar strips you have to be a wealthy person to build one. I bought 6 12 foot cedar boards at my local supply store and spent $79.00 on the wood. I will cut 1 inch by 1/4 inch 12 foot strips and butt them together. Then glass inside and out. Cost will be around $300.00 not counting labor.


----------



## hassell

wilded said:


> If you buy pre-cut cedar strips you have to be a wealthy person to build one. I bought 6 12 foot cedar boards at my local supply store and spent $79.00 on the wood. I will cut 1 inch by 1/4 inch 12 foot strips and butt them together. Then glass inside and out. Cost will be around $300.00 not counting labor.


 Thats not to bad, I think the red cedar your using comes from the Oregon area or south of there, our cedar is a little different here, not sure if that California red cedar grows in any of our coastal areas, I know any time I've seen actual red cedar here its pretty pricey, think it has a higher oil content!!


----------



## headhunter25

Crafted this up this morning. I have been spending alot of time on the road as of last so this thing was born.....




























I used mil-spec 2 inch elastic but plans are to use 3 or 4 inch and the 2 inch is all I had on me right now. There is a pocket in the back to hold pens, registration, notebook etc. It's fully adjustable to any steering wheel. If I had a side by side ATV I would have mounted it there. Fits a can of dip like a champ too. This is just a prototype and should evolve into something better.

Chris C.


----------



## On a call

Nice sewing Chris ! You might think about making me a few things









good ideas !


----------



## battman1

Thats a great idea, but what if the airbag deploys?


----------



## youngdon

Well at least the phone will be close to call for help. LOL


----------



## headhunter25

battman1 said:


> Thats a great idea, but what if the airbag deploys?


Another bad idea I guess...... The quest for cool stuff goes on...









And I thought of that today while driving.

Chris C.


----------



## hassell

headhunter25 said:


> Another bad idea I guess...... The quest for cool stuff goes on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought of that today while driving.
> 
> Chris C.


 Sweet looking rig, up here I know your not allowed any thing attached to your steering wheel!!


----------



## ebbs

Bahhh, I still liked it. What if you had some ez break clips in the middle where if the airbag deployed it would just break to each side. No reason to abandon a cool idea altogether.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Convert it to a seatbelt chest rig. Attaches to the seatbelt, and is right on your chest while you drive.


----------



## youngdon

There you go. Good idea Chris, a small piece of velcro would hold it on.


----------



## headhunter25

Ha!!! Your the man Chris. You get a free one!!

Chris C.


----------



## headhunter25

Here's a new Bino/Water Pouch. I also included a pocket on the backside that will fit .223 and 6.5 Grendel mags. It will hold some good size binoes or 2 bottles of water. It's also lined with velcro to make it more rigid and to soften thing up a bit on the inside. Plus you can add modular panels to organize things a bit.




























Chris C.


----------



## bar-d

Very nice headhunter. You are going to keep on putting this stuff on display till I find something I gotta have!


----------



## headhunter25

And the inside.... I forgot:



















Chris C.


----------



## El Gato Loco

bar-d said:


> Very nice headhunter. You are going to keep on putting this stuff on display till I find something I gotta have!


He got me after posting his first chest rig.


----------



## headhunter25

I have some other new stuff coming out soon. I have a feeling/understand that some bigger guys might have a harder time coming getting into a chest rig type setup. Hense I'm working on one that will fasten up in the front. Just waiting on some more materials to arrive to complete it.

Chris C.


----------



## headhunter25

Alright fellas I was laying in bed a couple of nights ago and thought up of this: All in 1000D #483 Camo (Ranger Green).










BOB for me! I started stitching this up last night and just finished up the main body tonight. I plan to make me one for hunting also in some Mossy Oak Break Up. Main bag is big enough to hold a Foxpro and decoy.










As you can see it's actually 2 bags in one. The smaller bag will hold a full size pistol.










Complete with carrying handles and you can attach the shoulder strap to it.










There are two pockets in the middle, one on each bag.










Mapcase and pocket in the front.

More to come.

Chris C.


----------



## headhunter25

More pics:










Inside of main bag is lined with velcro also.










Rear pocket will hold a full size notebook.










Bottom of both bags. Not really sure why I put the MOLLE on the bottom. There must have been a reason. When I sew I kinda get in another world. I am going to build all the modular panels tomorrow. I'll post some pics when those are thru. After this is finished I have a pack from hell that I can't wait to get started on. This bag is actually componets of it.

Chris C.


----------



## On a call

Very nice work...again !

You know what you are doing. To bad you are not closer. I would love to sit down and brain storm....used to have a friend ( died ) who helped me make alot of things.


----------



## headhunter25

Thanks on a call. Here's how the panels came out:



















And some magazine storage in the center.










Chris C.


----------



## ebbs

Chris, have you been doing all of this on your new machine? Seems like you're whipping out the new ideas faster. I'm amazed at the way your mind thinks in layers, it's staggering!


----------



## headhunter25

I have been working with a camo pattern called Multicam. For those that don't know it a new all conditions camo that good Christians use in Afgahnistan. It blends in in almost any enviroment. I'll post some pics of a new rig when I get caught up.

Chris C.


----------



## wilded

Here is a double Kayak paddle project I just finished.
http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2010/07/turning-canoe-paddles-into-double-blade.html


----------



## hassell

wilded said:


> Here is a double Kayak paddle project I just finished.
> http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2010/07/turning-canoe-paddles-into-double-blade.html


 Very nice wilded.


----------



## youngdon

I agree that a plastic paddle would have seriously detracted from the beauty of the boat that you made.


----------



## wvcoyote

very cool ed, also great blog to.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I don't make a lot, but I am pretty proud of these. Wish I could take all of the credit, but I had help.


----------



## youngdon

You done good !!


----------



## hassell

Beautiful picture, I remember those days, how time flys, where was the pic. taken--- nice background!!!


----------



## battman1

Well when you do you make some cuties.


----------



## headhunter25

Sorry I haven't been around on the forum much lately but the .gov guys have been keeping really busy. For over a month now I have been watching a needle pass thread thru fabric. So now that I'm semi caught up I decided it was time to make me a new rig. I present to you the Multicam fabric in 1000d Cordura!










I put alot of thought into some of the design features and one thing I like are pockets everywhere there's room. Plus it's never a bad idea to carry a couple of spare 30 rounders for folks you might run into...


















The inside is essentially the same. I liked the pocket design on the last one but I have been playing around with a ballistic program for my iPhone so I made a different panel for that too. Just in time for deer season. It will fit the range finder and the iPhone so everything is right there in front. you just have to look down


















I also redesigned the harness to make it easier for the enduser to get in and out of.










So thoughts on the camo pattern. I really dig how it blends in from a distance. I know it doesn't look like much sitting in the back yard but back away 25 yards while in the woods and you can't hardly see it. SOCOM designed this pattern for all terrains and all seasons. This is a real winner.

Chris C.
​


----------



## youngdon

Nice work HH25. That looks awesome, Does it have shoulder straps?


----------



## hassell

Yes very nice work, are those not the shoulder straps showing in the last pic.? with all the electronic gear in there and every thing else; you would need them!!


----------



## youngdon

I'm not sure if they are or not.


----------



## headhunter25

Yes, there are shoulder straps. 2 inch webbing. I will try and get a picture with the rig on today.

Chris C.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Very nice! Do you offer upgrade options?


----------



## headhunter25

Chris Miller said:


> Very nice! Do you offer upgrade options?


PM me what you need bro.

Chris C.


----------



## headhunter25

Well it's been some time since I've made anything for "myself" Today, with SHOT Show looming and tons of work to complete for the .mil, I said piss on this and made myself a Christmas present!!!

A new and redesigned Predator Rig:










I've had this idea in my head for some time and would lay in bed at night thinking about it. Chest rig was fine but maybe not as easy to get on for some hunters. Hense this design.










I also design the back for a follow up project. A detachable pack/hydro system.










Inner pockets on both sides.










I also added some 2 inch elastic in the shoulder straps to hold some calls that one would use often.

I'm going to give this thing a try out Sunday. Merry Christmas Fellas!!!!!

CC


----------



## youngdon

I really like the looks of that rig. I must say the quality of your work looks to be top notch. Nice work.


----------



## headhunter25

Thanks youngdon, I think I finally have it figured out..... the sewing part.

CC


----------



## bar-d

Another nice piece hh.


----------



## ebbs

Hey HH, now that you've got that dandy new one for yourself, how about a giveaway for your newly retired "former" personal vest?!!


----------



## On a call

I have to agree...well done ! Your tallents are your blessings and I really like the looks of each of your vests.

What kind of machine are you using ? And where do you find the materials to use ?


----------



## headhunter25

I'm using a Tacsew T111-155 and you can find the materials here:

http://geraldschwartzinc.thomasnet.com/category/military

Nylons are found thru various means online. Pack/hydro system is almost complete.

CC


----------



## Helmet_S

Headhunter what type of fabric are you making these out of? are you using some form of Cordura? I am a bit of a hobbiest sewer myself and I am curious what other guys are using for items like this. I am currently working of a project of a different kind than this and will post some pictures when I get it completed. Any good places to score fabric cheaper?


----------



## headhunter25

1000d and 500d Cordura. As to the fabric, man you just have to find it. Most real ballistic nylons aren't cheap. For what I do, .mil guys, I can't get away with cheap. They have laws for that now and I'm not going to add fuel to the fire when one of our boys hits and IED and gets burned up using cheap nylon.

I am really sold on the Duro Multicam fabric though. It works well on almost every enviroment I've been in.

CC


----------



## headhunter25

Finally finished the Hydro Carrier after I came home from work.










Comes off in a snap too if you don't think you need it. Threads thru the buckles and velcro wraps around the H harness.



















Here's a picture of it hanging off the office chair to so there is some idea of how it rides.










During this time of the year we usually hunt all day long and there are some long walks. Sunday I probably walked 6-7 miles. This will allow me to carry lunch, 100 oz of water, decoy, E-call and other small stuff like spare batteries in the pockets.

Chris C.


----------



## hassell

Hard not to like something like that, good thoughts have gone into all your projects, WELL done!!


----------



## headhunter25

Here's how the pack turned out in the field. Today was the first time we hunted all day on one farm. This is one hell of a farm, at over 1500 arces. Alot of walking. I have about to carry the Foxpro, Critter, and lunch all in this little pack. I know the jacket and pants are screwed up but I left out in a hurry this morning and left my jacket and only had a backup pair of pants in the truck. Thank goodness for the backup pair.



















My buddy missed another yote this afternoon and he was a dandy. We'll be back after them again Monday. Happy New Year fellas!!!!!

Chris C.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Love the pack man. Thought about this new design today when I was in the snow and juggling the foxpro, sticks, seat, and my rifle.

Now that i've had some more experience with a pack in the field, we need to go back to the drawing board and design something completely custom for me.

I sent you a PM... let's put our heads together on it.


----------



## Yotehntr

Some shooting sticks I made the ones I carry are walnut. This one is red oak... the wrap is leather.
















The lanyard I made is leather too. The keeper I turned on a lathe and is a piece of antler and a bead of ebony.








A closed reed call I just made... the barrel is Afzelia burl the mouth piece is Buffalo horn... 








An open reed call I made from Hippo tooth Ivory... I made the toneboard from Warthog tusk Ivory... the black accent lines are "scrimshawed" in... slight indention and then penned in. 








Ivory is more translucent than I expected.


----------



## headhunter25

Dang Yotehntr, those calls look good!!! I bet it sounds as good as it looks too.

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon

Man, you guys have some serious talent HH25 that pack is awesome and Brad you continue to outdo yourself with the calls, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Predatorhunter

Man you guys do some pretty awesome work I really like the pack HH25 and the calls look awesome Yotehntr


----------



## headhunter25

Thanks fellas for the kind comments. And yeah, Yotehntr makes some nice looking calls. I'm redesigning all the pouches too. I have #1 and #2 done and they turned out *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. #3 and #4 will be way different and when I get those done I'll post some pics of the entire rig in a new thread. It will be worth it.

Chris C.


----------



## Yotehntr

Thanks for the compliments guys! I've had it on the "back burner" to tan some coyote hides (furless) to make a coat from... think that'd be cool as heck! Cool back packs hh!


----------



## knapper

I was going to put a picture of what I had made but it didn't work. You can find them on youtube. Paracord brackets or other stuff I made a rifle sling. What you do is use the cord to use as another item as a bracket that looks good and when in a tight spot you have around 6-8 ft. of paracord which is a seven strands that can be pulled apart and used as needed in an emergency. The rifle sling took two wraps and both were between 35-45 ft. long that means if you get caught out you will have some line to use for whatever you need it for. I guess living here in Alaska I think of survival gear more that other places. Check out youtube for the way to make them.


----------



## mattcler

I wish I had the creativity of some of you guys. i purchased a roll of paracord and am going to give making a lanyard for my calls a shot. i have found several diagrams online and I think its going to turn out nicely. Ill post pics when I get it done.


----------



## jriggs

you gonna be at the SHOT show headhunter???? if so let me know what booth and i'll stop by and introduce myself











headhunter25 said:


> Thanks fellas for the kind comments. And yeah, Yotehntr makes some nice looking calls. I'm redesigning all the pouches too. I have #1 and #2 done and they turned out *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. #3 and #4 will be way different and when I get those done I'll post some pics of the entire rig in a new thread. It will be worth it.
> 
> Chris C.


----------



## headhunter25

Nope, won't be at SHOT this year. Just making some prototype stuff for other guys that are. Maybe next year....

Chris C.


----------



## headhunter25

Well my stepson is finally off to the Army next week. Tonight we are throwing a going away bash complete with all the fixin's. I woke up this morning and figured it wasn't actually ready until everyone had a little something to take home with them to remember the night. The first 25 to show up get one of these:










Alpha males get the molle versions and the rest get the regular. If I had thought about it in enough time I would have had something screen printed on but it's the thought that counts.

Chris C.


----------



## ebbs

Now that's just plain cool, Chris!!!


----------



## youngdon

Please give your step-son our best and thank him for his sacrifices in advance. He definitly has my admiration and thanks.









The party favors are a great idea. A person must protect their own beverage.


----------



## headhunter25

Thanks youngdon!! He's gone to OSUT at Leonardwood so no news is good news.

Chris C.


----------



## corcormcdeegypants

Made myself a predator call lanyard today.. my first ever.. planning on make more in better colors and better quality. But i was still impressed with myself


----------



## rhammer

The e caller I made, the light is just my idea. The light is a sub-zero laser illuminator. It works well, but the mount they send is junk. I used a qd scope mount. Easy on for night hunting, easy off for daytime. The caler was in response to an earlier post, mine is just contained in a 50 cal ammo can. Enjoy!


----------



## kingdiamond

i was wondering how much for a pack in realtree ap


----------



## kingdiamond

headhunter25 said:


> Here's one of favorite tools for hunting open fields. I took my camera tripod that I never used and painted it. Then took the gun rest piece off my shooting stick and fit it to the dovetail attachment. Now I have a rock solid rest for shooting some really long shots. Took a deer this year using it at 427 yards. It's like shooting off a bench rest.


how did you make that i have a tripod and i want to do that. it is awesome


----------



## youngdon

You can buy the V at cabelas and probably a few other places, it just screws on to your tripod. He painted it with spraypaint, prolly had to rough it up slightly first. I will say that a tripod is not as easy to use as a bipod on uneven ground while sitting, or at least it wasn't for me. But a tripod is more stable on flat even ground.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I've taken the V off a broken monopod and did the same thing without the camo paint. It's nice if you're going to sit and look over a large area. I had does within 5 yards and the evil black tripod didn't bother them a bit. They paid no attention to the 308 pointing them in the face either


----------



## kingdiamond

Ok


----------



## WarrenCoWarrior

just made this guy!! It's a Q-beam 820 lumens rechargeable spotlight, with a red cover, turned upside down, & duct taped to my mom's camera tripod.


----------



## kingdiamond

This is what I did with my tripod.the top is from a utg bipod that I had broke. I still need to paint it


----------



## Daamud

Posted elsewhere, but not here.

Climbing stick (ladder) to get up in a tree. I have a section of paracord with loops tied in the ends to carry the set up much like a sling on a rifle.


----------



## Weasel

Lightweight Ghillie suit and hat. 1 lb. 5 oz. Total weight.










Of course calls of many types.....




























Accessories.....










Decoys....










Shotgun stand...










Night hunting setup....










and shooting bench, target boards, shooting sticks, catch pole for trapping, dirt sifter, hole maker, lanyards, gun rests, cushions to sit on, come to think of it if I can make it, I don't buy it. You can't go into any room in my house without finding something I've made.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

weasel, you know turkey season is starting around the country. so how about more pics of them turkey calls along with some info on them.


----------



## will_j

I just got done making my bino chest rig. It turned out really nice for my first ever project of this kind. I have always wanted a way to keep everything I need close at hand and not just flopping around on lanyards. So I found some old bags and camo that I cannibalized for the material and buckles. I made a wrap for the range finder that has a strong magnet in it and I put one into the side of the bag so that I can have it right there when I need it. The pouch on the front is big enough to hold my rangefinder and GPS plus some. The right side I put some molle type straps so that I can add any pouch I want when needed.


----------



## 220swift

very nice, great idea!!


----------



## will_j

220swift said:


> very nice, great idea!!


Thank you. I took it out for a test ride the past 2 days and I absolutely nailed it :smiley_10sign: . The chest rig rocks. Now all my buddies and family want one haha. I know what they are getting for Christmas :smiley-madnoel:


----------



## stevec

I built three of these rest when my wife and I were Shooting benchrest.







Powder measure apparatus. you dump the load about a half grain light, push the button and the trickler comes on and finishes it off. Very accurate!



Steve


----------



## Rick Howard

Those put my crap pot rest to shame! Nice work!

Here is a tripod for night hunting I threw together. I just started hunting at night again last year after a bunch of years. I saw Weasels tripod and thought it would sole a few issues I was having. This one is rickety and creeky but, it works for now.









On its maiden voyage we got her


----------



## 220swift

great stuff guys!


----------



## Rick Howard

Not my idea but it applies tho the thread.


----------



## prairiewolf

Here is another very easy call, you can use video tape out of an old VCR tape or use a rubber band, I always used rubber bands


----------



## Rick Howard

Who have VHS tapes still Ed! LOL. I like the rubber band also


----------



## 220swift

I've got an old Sony Betamax overhead in my garage....you interested SG, it's real cheap, shipping will be the killer, very heavy..... :teeth:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

I have lots of VCR tapes and plan giving that call a try


----------



## Rick Howard

Okay I will admit.... I still have one tape. It's a prize possession given to me by one of the best. I even have a VCR so I can watch it.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems

Made myself a home target to stop arrows and a paper holder to paper tune my bow at home.









X-Calibur Lighting Systems
http://facebook.com/XCaliburLightingSystems


----------



## glenway

That VHS call reminds me of using quack grass blades between my thumbs to imitate peacock sounds. Or, just to make a bunch of high-pitch noise when I was a kid.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

oop's wrong thread!!


----------



## 220swift

glenway said:


> That VHS call reminds me of using quack grass blades between my thumbs to imitate peacock sounds. Or, just to make a bunch of high-pitch noise when I was a kid.


That must have been a kid thing back in the day, I did the same thing as a kid in northern Iowa.


----------



## 220swift

looking good Rodney!!!


----------



## chad allred

Shooting sticks...


----------



## cmp

I don't know if you guys are including crafty stuff, but I don't have much to post these days, so I'll just add that I make earrings. I make tons of different kinds of earrings, but these are my favorites and most likely to amuse those of you on here.


----------



## hassell

Looking good.


----------



## prairiewolf

Hmmmmmm, got a 46th anniversary on Monday, better not I always get in trouble when I get her something firearm or hunting related, lol

Nice earrings though, hell I cant help myself, PM sent !


----------



## jswift

Interesting.... Might make a Xmas present for the right daughter. Do you sell them?


----------



## cmp

Thanks guys!! And yes, I do sell them. I don't have a website or anything, I just sell them at local craft shows as a way to entertain myself.


----------



## battman1

Been awhile since I've been on here.Been doing some trapping and built this for my dads barn to skin some critters on.I have to take it down and put some supports on it (getting some back and forth action) but it works as is.


----------



## battman1

Forgot the pic


----------



## 220swift

looks real good, side braces will be a helpful improvement.


----------



## catcapper

Heres some Bamboo shoot'in sticks I made a while back. There 36" tall, nice and light and are about indestructible.


----------



## 220swift

very nice Cat!


----------



## youngdon

Nice sticks ! Gotta love the end caps !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

bamboo or cane,natures carbon fiber

love em

i have used cane for arrows

even put bullet cases on some for blunts

they work great

never thought of shooting sticks,i have some cane laying around yet

so i think i will make me a pair of shooting sticks,thanks for the idea


----------



## cmp

It's taken me several days too many to make this post, but here it is!

I sent a pair of earrings to prairiewolf and he sent me back to cutest little matching set of keychain calls to make in to earrings!!

I plan on finding some beads that I can add to them to make them a little sparkly, but my bead stash is lacking in proper colors. I simply added the ear wires to the calls...which work wonderfully by the way...at least my lab loves them.

I only included one of the calls in the pics...I have no idea why I did that, if anybody wants to see both together, let me know...the 3rd pic has my other keychain call that I got from him.


----------



## bar-d

I made these shooting sticks and decoy out of fiberglass electric fence posts. The sticks are 4' long but they are not fastened together with a screw. I slid a couple of industrial strength "O" rings around them that are tight enough to stay put but will still slide up or down. If you are sitting on the ground, slide them down to the height you require. Kneeling or sitting in a chair, slide them up as far as you need. The vinyl hose stays put but you can slide them up and down also.

The decoy is made from a fencepost with a step on it to push it in the ground. I just cut it to the length I wanted, drilled a hole in the top and attached the turkey feather with a screw. The feather is attached to a piece of fishing line tied to a snap swivel and then to a spinner plate I cut out of a plastic antifreeze jug. A little camo painting with some left over spray paint and there you have it. Total cost for both, about $6.00.

:hunter:


----------



## catcapper

Look'in good bar-d. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## straightshot

A couple dog collars, and a rifle sling, and a lanyard I made up.


----------



## prairiewolf

So cmp, next time your boyfriend blows in your ear, he might get lucky....... and........................................................................................................................................................

HAVE A COYOTE COME IN !!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Rick Howard

LOL Ed....


----------



## hassell

Some neat looking stuff I do say.


----------



## SerenityNetworks

I am not really a 'knife guy', although I do enjoy great knives, nor am I much of a craftsman. Still, I thought I'd share this as a tribute to my father and our family friend.

Sometime, way back, my father Vane Lamar Lindsay purchased two knives from Jimmy Lile. My brother Lamar Paul now has one and I have the other. As I'm sure many of you on this forum are aware, Jimmy Lile was known as "The Arkansas Knife Maker" and also as the "Gentleman Knife Maker". He was well known within the custom knife making trade and was generally known to the public as the creator and maker of the Rambo "First Blood" knife.

We had a family friend, Freddie Lindauer, who was also a craftsman - of virtually everything. He was a delightful and generous man that crafted many fun and useful items for our family as gifts. A couple of these gifts were leather notepad binders, a couple of which I recently found. As the Lile knife did not have a sheath and I really had no need for a heavy leather notepad binder, the next action was obvious - make a sheath for the knife out of Freddie's leather.

Well, I haven't done any leatherwork since I made my dad a pair of sandles back at Scout camp when I was 15 or 16, but I don't think I did too badly. I think my dad and Freddie would be pleased.

*So, in tribute to...*
Jimmy Lile, The Arkansas Knife Maker, 1933-1991
Vane Lamar Lindsay, my father, 1944-2012
Fred L. Lindauer, family friend, 1908-1989


----------



## SerenityNetworks

Whoops! Accidentally quoted instead of editing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Damn nice tribute
Nice work too


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Good job and great to honor those who influenced us in our path. I like the button retainer great idea!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well i have some new items i would like to post pics of

but at the moment i dont dare

as they are gifts for a member on here and one that used to be a member

they went out in the mail today

after christmas has come and gone i will post pics of them at that time

so ya'll will just have to wait and see

i hope they like them as much i liked making them


----------



## hassell

Right on, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chuck richards

Just a few I finished up last week










4.75" blade, turkish twist all carbon steel damascus, stainless fixtures and walnut handle










5" blade of Cable damascus, Stainless fixtures, Big leaf maple handle










3.5" blade of end cut cable damascus, stainless fixtures, maple handle.


----------



## hassell

Some beautiful work as usual Chuck.


----------



## youngdon

Wow ! Those are awesome Chuck !


----------



## Rick Howard

Really Nice work Chuck!


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Haha those make my custom knife look like garbage. Very nice knives!


----------



## chuck richards

Thanks all. CS2 lets see your knife.. The biggest question I have is does it cut? If so you can't ask for much more.... So did you build it or buy it??


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

No it was bought. I just "customized" on a snow day. It cuts excellent. It looks different than what I had in mind starting off.


----------



## chuck richards

If it cuts that is the primary use for a knife. We have all done projects that sent turn out the way we thought. Keep at it and it may come eventually.


----------



## jswift

Those are some good looking Damascus knives!


----------



## 220swift

Outstanding work Chuck!


----------



## chuck richards

Thanks again. I enjoy making them.


----------

